# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  PDF Kompresor profesional

## benseven11

Pdf kompresor profesional version 3
Nje program qe "shtrydh" zvogelon madhesine e dokumentave ne pdf,
imazheve me format jpeg dhe tiff skedaret ne madhesi deri ne 1/10
e madhesise origjinale pa prishur cilesine duke te kursyer hapesire ne harddrive
si dhe ndihmon ne dergimin e shpejte me email
nje skedar 1mb ne pdf mund te zvogelohet  maksimumi deri ne 89-100 kb madhesi
qe e ben shume te lehte per tu shkarkuar me shpejtesi dhe dergohet me email shpejt
 e njejta gje edhe me jpeg dhe tiff filet
dokumentat ne bardh e zi i zvogelon si  madhesi kb/mb 5-10 here,kurse dokumentat me ngjyra i zvogelon si madhesi ne kb/mb deri 100 here
Cvista pdf kompresor pro v 3
http://www.cvisiontech.com/cvistapdf30.html

----------

